

Taiwanese to Form Patent Bank to Defend Local Companies - sasvari
http://spectrum.ieee.org/at-work/innovation/taiwanese-to-form-patent-bank-to-defend-local-companies

======
harichinnan
It's usually not the patent trolls. It's companies like Apple that they need
to protect against. I guess patent trolls don't want you to go out of business
as long as they get the "protection money". Besides you have a situation were
a country as a whole declaring war on a patent troll. That could create good
PR and a favorable judgement.

------
Maro
How does a patent bank protect against trolls who cannot be countersued as
they are not infringing?

~~~
troymc
I guess the thinking is that if you have enough patents, the other guy is
surely infringing one (or more) of them.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
That's the whole point of trolls (or Non-practicising Entities), if they don't
do anything (besides sue) then they can't be countersued on the basis of
patents they infringe.

~~~
sixtofour
<evil>The defendant could use their patent bank to sue the troll's licensees,
thereby starving the troll.</evil>

